# car boot sale in midlands area.



## blinkbelle (9 May 2006)

I am moving house shortly and have a lot of stuff to get rid of. I would rather try and sell it than give it away as most of it is in very good condition hardly used. 

I am wondering does anyone know if there is a car boot sale in the midlands area. And how they work? do you have to pay or what way is it? any info would be great.


----------



## Henny Penny (10 May 2006)

HI blinkbelle
There is a car boot sale at Flancare Park, Longford every bank holiday Monday ... next one being June. You just turn up with your car ... it costs €10 for your car. I think they charge slightly more for vans etc. Get there early though to get a good spot. This car boot sale has been running for a few years now and is usually very busy ... with passing N5 traffic and people from Longford and adjoining towns.
There is also a monthly car boot sale in Clara in Offaly (I think) which is a much bigger event by all accounts ... I've never been but I would presume local press would have more details. 

Happy Car Booting


----------



## MissRibena (10 May 2006)

Clara Market is a weekly affair.  Every Sunday from about 8 am until the stuff is sold.  It's not a car boot sale but a market with a mixture of stalls selling crafts, salvage, tools, poultry, groceries,clothes and footwear, plants, dvds, modified car stuff,  furniture and the divil-knows-what.  Some people are there with car boots but are in the minority by far.  If you want a pitch, I'd say you'd need to be there by 6 am at the latest.

On the route in (it's not in Clara vilage but on the Clara side of the road between Clara and Moate) last Sunday, there was the biggest Garda and Customs checkpoint I ever saw.  Every boot was checked and every diesel vehicle was pulled over to the side of the road and the diesel syphoned and checked for it's colour. I'd say there was about 10 of these operations underway while we passed through the check point.

There are probably lots of these type of markets in Dublin and elsewhere but there's nothing like it in the Midlands/West.  I've heard there's one somewhere between Monaghan and Cavan that's even bigger but I'm not sure where exactly. Well worth a visit to Clara for an eye-opener if nothing else.

Rebecca


----------

